# He told me he had to go!



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Baron went to the door and rang the bell! And later when we were out and I was only expecting pee, he didn't come in and instead wandered off and pooped and then came in. I love that he knew he had to go and it should be outside!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow thats great for such a young guy.


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS! :happyboogie:


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

In before he starts to abuse the bell for more nefarious purposes.


----------

